# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  maga emo con urgencia de aprender en pais tercermundista!!!

## nada por aqui-emo

estoy mas q interesada en el ilusionismo pero aqui la magia es para "losers"  y no hay tiendas,ni cursos ni nada porq aqui la magia no vele nada y los mags q hay realmente dan pena.
yo estoy interesada en la magia optica,close-up y cartas
plis ayudenme a aprender trucos y levantar el nombre de le magia y el ilusionismo siendo la mejor chica emo.maga de ecuador...

nada x aqui...y definitivamente nada por aca...
bloos and kisses
emo helena

----------


## Moss

Hola emo:
 Que tal si empiezas por aquí. 
www.blogdemagia.com
  Dedícale tiempo y estudio, seguro que encuentras cosas interesantes, sobre todo en el apartado de Ensayos.
  Besos y suerte.

----------


## Moñiño

Si has llegado hasta internet siempre puedes pedir libros de lo que te interesen. 


www.tiendamagia.com 


Comprendo que es dificil en segun que situaciones avanzar en la magia, pero si uno lo desea encuentra formas.
Yo por ejemplo vivo en un publecito pequeño. Encontrar cursos o quien quiera enseñar algo, mision imposible, no hablemos de tiendas, y mucho menos magos de la zona. Empece con libros, magiapotagia.com, de hay el circulo magia (aunque tenga que desplazarme un puñado largo de kilometros para ir a las reuniones; pero corcholis, he avanzado mas ahi que en cualquiera de mis otros intentos de aprender magia anteriores) forzarse un metodo de trabajo para compaginar mi curro habitual, con mi familia y la magia.

En definitiva, si uno quiere, uno puede.

----------


## azegarra

Busca en el buscador magia ecuador y te va a salir una pagina en el ecuador, que tiene escuela,profesores e incluso una pequeña tienda.

----------


## Claky

En primer lugar : ODIO A LOS EMO´S CON TODO MI SER
En segundo lugar: No tiene nada que ver con que no te ayude jeje. Pero de todas maneras, lo primero que deberias de hacer es leerte el Post-It que se llama : Libros Recomendados  , en el que se exponen varios libros (aun voy por el primero) asi que no tendrás prisa. Consigue el CF y una baraja , y a estudiar jeje. Un saludo!

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

¿Qué es una emo-maga?  :roll:

----------


## t.barrie

Yo tampoco se lo que es pero muy bueno no será,el compañero los odia!!!

----------


## Prinz

Un emo es:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emo

No te aconsejo t.barrie que bases tus opiniones en lo que opinan los demás  :Wink1: .

----------


## Claky

Prinz, un emo es una persona que se autodenomina fracasada en la vida y que intenta suicidarse repetidas veces sin conseguirlo nunca. Para ell@s la vida es una "mierda" (disculpen por la palabra) y no merece la pena vivirla. Esos son los EMO actuales.

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

¿Lo que pides es ayuda para iniciarte, o ayuda para conseguir material? Quiero decir que, si es lo primero, haz caso de lo dicho, y visita los posts fijos. Y si estamos hablando de lo segundo, bien visita la tienda que es dueña del foro, o ingéniatelas para encontrar alguna por tu país o alrededores.

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

> Prinz, un emo es una persona que se autodenomina fracasada en la vida y que intenta suicidarse repetidas veces sin conseguirlo nunca. Para ell@s la vida es una "mierda" (disculpen por la palabra) y no merece la pena vivirla. Esos son los EMO actuales.


Perdona que te corrija: Un emo no se intenta suicidar. Un emo no considera la vida como una mierda. Un emo disfruta como nadie mientras quejarse le produce excitación. Y hablo de los emos actuales. Alguien que se mete en un grupo como es el caso de un emo, busca a otros con quien compartir su "eh, la vida apesta", e ignora cuanto apesta la vida. No tienen ni puñetera idea de lo que dicen, y eso, qué os voy a decir, es un hecho claro y distinto, y se visten de negro y púas para que el resto se entere. Un emo no ha leído los libros *, **, o ***, donde *, **, y *** son tres libros reales que no quiero citar, de grandes escritores/as, que han descubierto el sentido verdaderamente angustioso de la vida, especialmente en sociedad. Ahí lo dejo. Pero no digo nada de nuestra amiga. Si fuera emo, no buscaría ilusionar o esas cosas, ¿no? Si no, menuda contradicción.

----------


## t.barrie

Prinz,gracias por el consejo..no suelo basar mi opinion según lo que opine la gente(y mas si no conozco),mi comentario era mas de broma porque me ha sorprendido que..."los odia con todo su ser!!!!",

----------


## The Black Prince

> Iniciado por Claky
> 
> Prinz, un emo es una persona que se autodenomina fracasada en la vida y que intenta suicidarse repetidas veces sin conseguirlo nunca. Para ell@s la vida es una "mierda" (disculpen por la palabra) y no merece la pena vivirla. Esos son los EMO actuales.
> 
> 
> Perdona que te corrija: Un emo no se intenta suicidar. Un emo no considera la vida como una mierda. Un emo disfruta como nadie mientras quejarse le produce excitación. Y hablo de los emos actuales. Alguien que se mete en un grupo como es el caso de un emo, busca a otros con quien compartir su "eh, la vida apesta", e ignora cuanto apesta la vida. No tienen ni puñetera idea de lo que dicen, y eso, qué os voy a decir, es un hecho claro y distinto, y se visten de negro y púas para que el resto se entere. Un emo no ha leído los libros *, **, o ***, donde *, **, y *** son tres libros reales que no quiero citar, de grandes escritores/as, que han descubierto el sentido verdaderamente angustioso de la vida, especialmente en sociedad. Ahí lo dejo. Pero no digo nada de nuestra amiga. Si fuera emo, no buscaría ilusionar o esas cosas, ¿no? Si no, menuda contradicción.


Añadir que el movimiento Emo proviene de el grupo ya extinto Fugazzi, y precisamente comulga con no drogarse, no tener sexo promiscuo y no beber alcohol.Aunque ahora se parece más bién poco.

Un saludo,

----------


## mayico

pues mira por donde, si quiere aprender magia bienvenida al foro, ahora decirte y deciros, que en el tema de los EMO, estoy puesto desde hace unas semanas, motivo porque la prima de mi vecino hace dos semanas se ha suicidado vestida de negro con pinchos en las manos una pancarta que ponía esta es mi manera original de suicidarme y una espada de plástico pegada con cinta adesiva en la mano.

muy bien, según tengo entendido los emo´s, buscan maneras originales de suicidarse, mientras se visten de negro que simboliza la ausencia de color, oscuridad, tristeza...
juegan a juegos de rol y es cierto que buscan mil maneras de decir que la vida es un asco.
aquí en Melilla ya son varios, normalmente chicas, las que se han suicidado con eso de... esta es mi manera original tal y cual, es una pena que le vamos ha hacer.
cierto que en wikipedia, pone que es un estilo de música nacido en los 80 y todo eso, pero tambien pone esto:

Actualmente, el término emo se utiliza para identificar cierta actitud y ciertos patrones estéticos a menudo ajenos a la música emo-core y que no coinciden con el concepto original del término.

según han dicho estas niñas se reunian en grupos, y comentaban diariamente una forma nueva de suicidio,  incluso colectivo.

pero... veo que nuestra amiga maga-emo, ha decido ser del estilo de música y le interesa ilusionar a los demas por lo tanto, no doy como entendido que tenga ganas de todo lo dicho. a bueno se me olvida decir que acostumbran a cambiarse el nombre, algo así como un nombre manga.
Ánimo y a seguir con la magia.

----------


## israelpeña

xDD...jajaja...todo mundo con sus ondas emo...

iokay....te dire que, en primera, comparto tu dolor de ser la unica ilusionista en tu zona...la unica persona,la unica chica que se nota, tiene gran interes en la magia, por tu zona..xDD,,
yo ando asi...soi el unico chico en todo mi municipio (y alrededores creo), que le interesa el ilusionismo...xD

en segunda: has venido a parar al foro perfecto..xD

en cuarta: ya que tienes el internet a la mano...puedes descargarte libros y videos que te ayuden. por el momento el libro que me he leido de completo es el de tecnicas para hablar en publico de juan tamariz...y aunque no soi muy experto en esto de la magia...te puedo decir que ese libro ayuda bastante en gente como nosotros..que apenas empesamos..xD

en tercera: perdona mi conteo..soi malo en matematicas..xD...en tercera..francamente no creo que si eres emo o no, intervenga mucho en tus actos de ilusionismo....acuerdate que, cada ilusionista tiene su estilo..mas eso no afecta que una presentacion vaya a salir mmuy mal....solo es cuestion de practicar y hecharle ganas!...
en mi opinion el mundo del ilucionismo no esta restringido para ningun "genero social"....seas gothica, emo, rapera,chola matona incluso....no importa! xDDD


al igual que los demas..quisiera aportar algo sobre el tema de los emos pero...me veo rodeado de falsos emos...por lo que se y me doi cuenta de como es la gente de aqui...asi que...no puedo decir mucho..xD..sorry...

xau xau! y un saludo nada por aqui-emo!!! atte copy! n_ñ

----------


## zunahioshi

Primero que todo debo decir que no me importa si eres emo, punk, metalero o lo que sea el caso es que estas interesada en aprender magia.  

En segundo lugar no veo porque en un pais como mexico digas que sea dificil la magia, en mi pais tambien es muy dificil (Colombia) porque tampoco hay material especial o no fuedes hacer ciertos juegos porque en tu ciudad no encuentras ciertos elementos necesarios para desarrollarlos, pero si en verdad te apasiona deberias poder salir adelante.

En este foro nadie te va a enseñar ningun "truco" de magia, te van a dar algo mucho mejor, te van a aconsejar donde puedes aprender excelente magia, como puedes manejar otros temas mas relevantes que el simple truco, en fin te van a mostrar el camino para que aprendas cosas geniales. 

Tienes internet, ahi puedes encontrarlo casi todo para aprender, solo hay que saber en donde buscar... yo, por ejemplo, todo lo que se de magia (en su gran mayoria) lo he aprendido de internet, por lo que no trabajo (tengo 17 años) y me dedico a estudiar. Si eres Emo supongo que estaras entre los 15 y 18 años de edad y es una buena edad para iniciarse en la magia.

seguro que aca encontraras lo que buscas y mucho mas

muchos exitos

un saludo

----------


## magomigue

Bienvenida al foro, espero que aprendas mucho. No creo que pinte nada decir que eres emo ni de ponerle ese nombre al post. Tambien pienso que si eres emo y vistes de negro con pinchos y/o con la cara pintada para hacer magia tendras que cambiar....por lo menos para niños. 

Un saludo

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

¡Qué cosas hay por esos mundos de Dios!. ¿Qué se quieren suicidar de la forma más original posible? (Mayico, me ha impactado tu historia, en serio).

Bueno, pues yo cre que me voy a declarar "no emo". Acabo de tener un crío precioso (al que siempre visto de colores), y aunque él es rubio, yo soy pelirrojo, y un pelirrojo vestido de negro con puas......

Maga emo, bienvenida, y espero que no pienses en matarte, hija.

¡Qué inculto soy!, cada día más.

Gracias por las respuestas

----------


## Claky

> ¡Qué cosas hay por esos mundos de Dios!. ¿Qué se quieren suicidar de la forma más original posible? (Mayico, me ha impactado tu historia, en serio).
> 
> Bueno, pues yo cre que me voy a declarar "no emo". Acabo de tener un crío precioso (al que siempre visto de colores), y aunque él es rubio, yo soy pelirrojo, y un pelirrojo vestido de negro con puas......
> 
> Maga emo, bienvenida, y espero que no pienses en matarte, hija.
> 
> ¡Qué inculto soy!, cada día más.
> 
> Gracias por las respuestas


No eres inculto, ya que normalmente a los EMO no los sacan  por la television etc, solamente en algunos videoclips rockeros. Yo enserio, una vez vi un videoclip de ... no se quien era (no me gusta esa musica) y esque incitaba a suicidarte. La mujer hay con una cuchilla en las manos, sentada con la cabeza en las rodillas, dios, ¿en que se esta convirtiendo el mundo? Quizás yo no lo entienda mucho todavia ya que solo tengo 15 años pero no se, me parece demasiado fuerte. En fin, mayico, si tienes alguna amiga asi (o tu sobrina) dile que se junten mas con ella y que le den razones para no hacer varbalidades. Yo tenia una amiga de este estilo que intento suicidarse dos veces cortandose las venas. Una chica que es guapisima, que tiene mucho dinero (si, mucho) y va y se intenta matar.... cuando nos enteramos los amigos lo que hicimos fue estar mas con ella y salir y tal.. al final lo que ella dice ahora es = ¿como pude ser de eso? Y esta mas feliz que un chambi por la vida... bueno, perdon por el tocho jeje. Un saludo y suerte nada-por-aqui-emo   :Wink:  .

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

> Iniciado por Rafa de la Torre
> 
> ¡Qué cosas hay por esos mundos de Dios!. ¿Qué se quieren suicidar de la forma más original posible? (Mayico, me ha impactado tu historia, en serio).
> 
> Bueno, pues yo cre que me voy a declarar "no emo". Acabo de tener un crío precioso (al que siempre visto de colores), y aunque él es rubio, yo soy pelirrojo, y un pelirrojo vestido de negro con puas......
> 
> Maga emo, bienvenida, y espero que no pienses en matarte, hija.
> 
> ¡Qué inculto soy!, cada día más.
> ...


Gente hipócrita y sin un momento dedicado a pensar en su vida, en la mayoría de los casos, sino que consisten en un simple embudo de atragantarse con... Pero qué le vamos a hacer.

De momento, aunque viváis en países tercermundistas, ya podríais gastaros algo de las propinas o de trabajar en algún libro real, ¿no? Va, ya que queréis ser los únicos y elevar la magia a un nivel muy alto, haced honor, y, poco a poco, ahorrad para poder comprar aunque sea un libro de verdad.

----------


## The Black Prince

Siento discernir sobre una cosa que se ha dicho y la verdad es que lo digo con conocimiento de causa ya que conozco a bastantes emos por cosas de la vida. Principalmente se basa en una moda, como podrian ser los góticos, los punks,grunch,hippies etc.....hay muchos que simplemente les gustan grupos como My chemical romance o AFI y van como ellos, a saberse flequillo exagerado pinchos...de hecho es un popurri de varias tendencias. Tienen una tendencia bastante Nihilista de la vida, pero no piensan en manera originales de suicidarse, almenos no es su gran objetivo. Aunque si son macabrillos y principalmente piensan en que nadie les quiere y nadie les entiende(vaya, adolescencia pura y dura). Vaya yo conozco a bastantes y van a la universidad tienen novia etc...

Un saludo

----------


## mayico

the black, yo solo digo que tienen esas maneras de pensar, los que aqui en mi ciudad se hacen llamar emos, no se pero como está la juventud ultimamente... cualquiera dice que  es heavy y va escuchando hip hop no se si me explico.

ahora que... si no piensan eso... la foto que tiene nuestra maga emo es muy divertida, yujuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu cuando la vi me inspiraba alegria.

----------


## BusyMan

Lo jodido es que el EMO se haya convertido en eso. Una corriente tan comercial como el grunge en su momento.

Unos cuantos convencidos que lo sufren y el resto que les mola el rollo, se visten como ellos y echan lágrimas de cocodrilo.

----------


## ferpa

Que pena que haya gente con esas ideas, con lo bonita y colorida que es la vida, querida amiga, en Quito tienes una escuela de Magia, con el gran maestro Edmond, aparte de que se de vaios profesores muy buenos, que yo conozco, de haber trabajado allá, así que pregunta e informate, al amigo de bogota, le digo lo mismo tienes en Bogota la escuela de Artes magicas, con el gran Maestro Richard Sarmiento, informaros primero antes de pedir ayuda, y si no fuese posible entre todos trataremos de ayudarles, pero no digan que estan en Paises Tercermundistas, en nivel de Magia porque conozco a muchos Magos de todos esos Paises y su nivel es de los considerados buenisimos

----------


## nada por aqui-emo

pues creo q todos ustedes estan equivocados sobre el concepto emo
emo es una persona a la q le han pasado siempre cosas malas y se viste de negro por la tristeza de saber q hay un gran mundo de colores y alegria al q al parecer nos han dado un acceso denegado,pero nada q ver suicida.y es como un juego hablar de sangre y todo eso,como una broma o esoecie de ironia sobre la vida.pero yo no me veo tan emo ,solo un poco dark...xq a mis padrs no les gusta el negro.y aunq me gusta estar sola,cuando alguien ralmente llega a mi corazon,pasamos incribles ratos,por eso los amigos son un gran regalo de le vida,de amores no hablemos porq siempre han salido mal
jamas habia conocido tanta gente q me criticara por sr emo!!!tengo14,si quieren mas informacion revisen mi hi5,emo helena mcr

pero el punto esq me encanta el ilusionismo como a todo el mundo aqui,me encanta poder hacer una gran ilusion y fantasia para q alguien pase un buen rato,yo me incluyo en eso,cuando todo en la vida sale mal,lo unico q falta es un poco de fantasia...
el problema es q no tengo internet,voy al cyber y es realmente aro...

como sea estoy dispuesta a esforzarme y ser grande aunq tenga q desvelarme practicando,plis necesito aprender toda la magia q esconde el ilusionismo tra esa cortina de misterio y fantasia...

blood and kisses
eo helena

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Te he mandado un mensaje privado, helena. Espero que te sirva de algo, aunque no tienen muchos libros. Espero que te ayuden.

Por lo demás, también te lo he dicho en privado.

----------


## BusyMan

> de amores no hablemos porq siempre han salido mal


Si con 14 años ya estás agobiada de fracasos amorosos ya verás cuando llegues a mi edad...

----------


## jahman007

Creo que a sido un poco de falta de verguenza el criticar a esta chica y si encima tiene 14 añitos pues oye mas se intensifica la sin verguenza.

Solo nos pidio consejo, yo en su dia tambien lo he pedido y nadie me a dicho cosas tan feas como a esta chica, no se puede hablar de las cosas por un murmullo que se escucho al amigo primo del vecino de al lado. Hay que ser un pelin mas humilde señores, que tengo hermanitas y una es de su edad y no gusta saber que dicen barbaridades de ella.

Y ahora en terinos de ilusionismo, creo que te han solucionado de forma privada ya tus dudas, asi que solo me queda decir que bienvenida y a disfrutar y a hacer disfrutar a los demas.

Pd: Se que sere criticado jejejej, lo siento chicos.

 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## magomigue

no se a insultado a ella, sino a la corriente tan "popular" de hoy en dia que se llama emo. Ademas, ella misma ha especificado y a dicho que no es tanto emo sino un poco dark. Lo que no me parece bien es que digas que te parece una vergüenza haber dicho esto despues de saber que ella tiene 14 años. 

un saludo y bienvenida que para eso es para lo que se ha abierto este post  :Lol:

----------


## Prinz

Que yo sepa nadie la ha criticado, sólo se ha debatido el tema de los "emo"...

Eso sí, algo que se me olvidó en mi primer post en este tema: "Bienvenida  :Wink1: "

Te aconsejo que, si te gusta la magia, reúnas dinero poco a poco y luego te compres un libro :D .

----------


## Juan Suricalday

Acabo de leer el hilo de un tirón y... no tengo palabras... Simplemente decirte, Helena, bienvenida. Que este foro sea un lugar donde aprendas lo ilusionante que es el ilusionismo, para ilusionarte y para ilusionar (que bien me ha quedado la frase).

La vida es bella... y de colores.

----------


## agulean

> Que este foro sea un lugar donde aprendas lo ilusionante que es el ilusionismo, para ilusionarte y para ilusionar.
> 
> La vida es bella... y de colores.


Muy buena... has inventado un lindo slogan  :Smile1:

----------


## agulean

> ¡Qué cosas hay por esos mundos de Dios!. ¿Qué se quieren suicidar de la forma más original posible? (Mayico, me ha impactado tu historia, en serio).
> 
> Bueno, pues yo cre que me voy a declarar "no emo". Acabo de tener un crío precioso (al que siempre visto de colores), y aunque él es rubio, yo soy pelirrojo, y un pelirrojo vestido de negro con puas......
> 
> Maga emo, bienvenida, y espero que no pienses en matarte, hija.
> 
> ¡Qué inculto soy!, cada día más.
> 
> Gracias por las respuestas


Felicitaciones por la criatura... como se siente ser padre?

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

> Iniciado por Rafa de la Torre
> 
> ¡Qué cosas hay por esos mundos de Dios!. ¿Qué se quieren suicidar de la forma más original posible? (Mayico, me ha impactado tu historia, en serio).
> 
> Bueno, pues yo cre que me voy a declarar "no emo". Acabo de tener un crío precioso (al que siempre visto de colores), y aunque él es rubio, yo soy pelirrojo, y un pelirrojo vestido de negro con puas......
> 
> Maga emo, bienvenida, y espero que no pienses en matarte, hija.
> 
> ¡Qué inculto soy!, cada día más.
> ...


En una palabra: sueño, se siente mucho sueño.

Gracias por el comentario.

----------


## ignoto

No te preocupes por sentir sueño.

Conforme van creciendo la cosa va a peor.   :Wink:  

(Lo digo por experiencia múltiple).

----------


## shark

Este ignoto es de una sabiduria asustante.

Como era eso de dormir...?

----------


## josep

También coincido en que el sueño es solamente el principio...

Después hasta los 12-14 años la vida es de ensueño.

A partir de esta edad la cosa vuelve a canviar, según dicen.

Yo soy un caso aparte porque he tenido una suerte inmensa

con los hijos.

Un cordial saludo

----------


## BusyMan

> Después hasta los 12-14 años la vida es de ensueño.


Sí, esa edad es maravillosa, cuando empiezan a beber, fumar, faltar a clase, matarse a paj... ejem...

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

> Iniciado por josep
> 
> Después hasta los 12-14 años la vida es de ensueño.
> 
> 
> Sí, esa edad es maravillosa, cuando empiezan a beber, fumar, faltar a clase, matarse a paj... ejem...



Eres un amargapenas, pero la verdad es que ........ :D  :D  :D  :D .

Aunque en magia se te abre un nuevo horizonte de ejercicios:

   - Cambio de pañal con moneda en empalmes: clásico, dedos, italiana y posterior (el gran reto). 

   - Cambio de ropa similar.

   - Desvio de la mirada del niño por ritmo de las manos en F.D.

   - Dormida del niño en brazos con ensayo de corte charlier por burbuja.

En fin, que todo tiene su lado bueno  :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## ingodwetrust

Siento decirte esto, Rafa, pero Manuel, después de casi siete meses sin dormir las noches de un tirón, anoche se acostó a las nueve y media y se ha levantado esta mañana a las siete y media de la mañana (por problemas en su pañal, que si no lo mismo tenemos que levantarlo y todo...)

A decir verdad me he sentido raro con eso de no venirme a trabajar con el dolor de cabeza incesante detrás de los ojos, pero bueno... la vida se ve de más colorines cuando se ha descansado....   :Lol:  

A ver si esta noche repite...  :Wink:

----------


## Prinz

Mis padres han tenido suerte, yo soy un chico ejemplar, muy estudioso...*humilde*... :117: 

Pero es cierto lo de que empiezan a fumar, beber, etc.

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

No, no Fernando, si mi niño ya duerme diez horitas del tirón. Aunque el pobre las ha pasadao canutas hasta hace un par de semanas. 

El problema es que el nene duerme las diez horitas del tirón, pero olvídate de que vuelva a cerrar los ojos en todo lo que te queda de día. Y el día se hace tan largo, tan largo, tan largo, que caes en la cama totalmente "rendío".

Imagínate que ayer llegué tarde a mi trabajo porque cogí la autovía y me pasé mi desvío en 20 kilómetros (que se dice pronto).

Lo dicho, que uno está ya pa'l arrastre.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Joder, te compadezco.

Voy a dormir un rato apaciblemente, pensaré en tu sufrimiento.

 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

> ****, te compadezco.
> 
> Voy a dormir un rato apaciblemente, pensaré en tu sufrimiento.
> 
>  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D


 :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 

Yo dormiré cuando acabe el viernes.......   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## ingodwetrust

Jo, diez horas del tirón siendo tan pequeño... Qué potra macho... 

El nuestro es de día como tu dices. No para. Mi padre cada vez que le ve dice: "uf, que energía más desaprovechada, si es que es para ponerle una dinamo en las piernas..."

En cualquier caso repito que eso lo hizo anoche por primera vez. Su tónica general es la de que nos tengamos que levantar siete u ocho veces por la noche... Ya os contaré qué tal hoy. 

Por cierto, y al hilo de todo esto... Para qué se quiere alguien suicidar teniendo la vida estas cosas tan maravillosas? 

Markos, dormir es de cobardes....  :117: ... (Ya  no sé como encajar esto de no dormir... Snifff...)

EDITO: ya ha pasado otra noche, y esta ha sido como las demás, no como la de ayer, así es que he vuelto a no dormir.... :(  :(  :(

----------


## dandarx

> Iniciado por MJJMarkos
> 
> ****, te compadezco.
> 
> Voy a dormir un rato apaciblemente, pensaré en tu sufrimiento.
> 
>  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D
> 
> 
> ...


Yo acabo de ser tío (que por lo que veo es lo mejor :P) y mi hermano y mi cuñada están más o menos como tú. Eso sí, la niña se pega todo el día sobando (incluso comiendo se deja dormir) y después por la noche con los ojos O_O

Si te sirve de consuelo, los habemos que no dormimos hasta las 6 ó 7 de la mañana por tener algo de dinero a fin de mes  :Wink1: 

Perdón por irme tanto del tema original pero estoy taaaan ilusionado con ser tío.

----------


## The Black Prince

> Iniciado por MJJMarkos
> 
> ****, te compadezco.
> 
> Voy a dormir un rato apaciblemente, pensaré en tu sufrimiento.
> 
>  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D
> 
> 
> ...


Felicidades rafa  :Smile1:

----------


## Pollito

bueno excelente que te hayas decidido por adentrarte en el mundo magico, hechale ganas, dedicate al 100% y veras que todo el tiempo estudiando te va a dar satisfacciones increibles, si quieres comenzar lee el post fijo de literaturas reconmendadas, pero si t quieres saltar eso consigue un buen libro de cartomagia, en la tienda hay uno y seguro en ecuador habra alguna tienda q los vndan... cualquier cosa mi msn esta n mi perfil y aqui god_of_metal666@hotmail.com con gusto te doy algun q otro consejo... un saludo magico dsd venezuela y suerte en tu busqueda

----------


## BusyMan

¿Cuales son las ventajas de tener un niño frente a tener un cachorro juguetón?

La primera ventaja del cachorro ya os la digo yo y es que no hay que tenerle dentro nueve meses dando pataditas, te ahorras parto, bajas, dolores... etc...

¿Siguientes?

----------


## Ghod

> ¿Cuales son las ventajas de tener un niño frente a tener un cachorro juguetón?
> 
> La primera ventaja del cachorro ya os la digo yo y es que no hay que tenerle dentro nueve meses dando pataditas, te ahorras parto, bajas, dolores... etc...
> 
> ¿Siguientes?


El cachorro no llora (si lo educas bien y rápido)
La comida de perro es más barata que la de bebé.
El cachorro no se convierte en un adolescente (esta es la mas importante).

 :mrgreen:

----------


## ignoto

Todo lo que queráis pero el proceso de producción de bebés es mucho mas agradable que el de compra de cachorros.   :Smile1:  

Además, si fallas...mejor. Vuelves a intentarlo. Todas las veces que haga falta.

----------


## Ghod

Añado:

-El cachorro NO SE PUEDE volver emo  xD


Ignoto, el proceso de compra de cachorro y fabricación de bebe no son excluyentes. :D

----------


## Boeder

Mientras no intentes hacer un cachorro como haces un bebe todo ira bien...

----------


## ingodwetrust

Hombre, pues desde el día 01 de Julio de 2007 te "regalan" 2500 lereles por tener un bebé.

Mi niño nació el 30 de Junio, así es que tampoco tengo los 2500 lereles... y sigo con sueño... :(  :(

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

> Hombre, pues desde el día 01 de Julio de 2007 te "regalan" 2500 lereles por tener un bebé.
> 
> Mi niño nació el 30 de Junio, así es que tampoco tengo los 2500 lereles... y sigo con sueño... :(  :(



A mí se me hicieron de rogar, pero los pillé. Lo malo va a ser cuando este año haga la renta. Que la letra pequeña de las cosas no las dice el ZP en la tele.....

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

A Helena le va a dar un patatús cuando entre aquí y vea en qué hemos convertido su petición de ayuda urgente..  :Smile1:

----------


## ignoto

Naaaaaaa...
Igual se ha cortado las venas con un bidé, por ser original.   :Lol:

----------


## Claky

> Naaaaaaa...
> Igual se ha cortado las venas con un bidé, por ser original.


No te pases.......  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   La verdad es que me a hecho gracia tu comentario, pero a ella no creo que le haga mucha jeje . Un saludo!

----------


## ingodwetrust

> A mí se me hicieron de rogar, pero los pillé. Lo malo va a ser cuando este año haga la renta. Que la letra pequeña de las cosas no las dice el ZP en la tele.....


Y encima Juan duerme 10 horas del tirón por la noche... Qué tío... Edité el mensaje en el que dije que Manuel había dormido una noche entera. Anoche se despertó cada hora y cuarto o así.... :(  :(  :( 

Por cierto, ¿ese ingreso computa en la renta? Yo creo que lo puedes tratar como una deducción fiscal igual que los no sé cuantos euros al mes por el segundo hijo que da aquí la J-HUNTA de Extremadura (Debe de ser que el primero no come...)  :Lol:  

Helena, no te lo tomes a mal, pero hablar de bebés y de cachorros es una forma de darle colorido a tu post, mujer, que era un poco inquietante...

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

Helena ya ha decidido dejar la magia, después de este post.  :D  :D 

Fernando, por supuesto que puedes tratar ese dinero como una deducción fiscal (porque lo es), igual que los 100 euros/mes que me paga la Junta de Andalucía por hijo en los tres primeros años.

Pero, por lo que me han comentado (que igual me equivoco), después llega hacienda y te coge en la Renta el 16% de todo el dinero que te han entregado con estas ayudas.

Lo dicho, que si es así, está ¿guay?, y si no es así, mis perdones por pensar mal de usted, Sr. ZP.

----------


## ingodwetrust

De los 2500 no sé decirte, pero de los 100 al mes te digo que en nuestro caso no los cobramos mensualmente, sino que los ajustamos con la declaración anual sin tener que declararlo como ingreso (o al menos eso le entendí al de la gestoría, que lo mismo estoy diciendo una burrada que no veas). Es decir, si nos sale a pagar x descontamos a ese pago los 100 x 12 meses. Y si sale a devolver le incrementamos esa cantidad. 

En cualquier caso repito que eso es lo que he entendido, pero como es el primer año que lo hacemos.... 

Y de lo otro... "Piensa mal y acertarás"... Jijiji.....

----------


## nada por aqui-emo

puz la verdad me han dado mucha gracia los comentarios de todos...aunq la verdad no tiene nada q ver al tema...queria comprarme un libro de magia or internet pero costabe en euros,al dolar  se me hace mucho mas caro....y no es q me molesten suss comentarios sobre bebes y toda la onda...solo traten de apegarse un poco mas al tema...ok?

----------


## israelpeña

bueno...
en otros foros en los que he estado..a esto se le llama "desvirtuar" un tema...
pero buee..xDD...

en fin..

nada por aqui-emo, te sigo recomendando que leas ese libro de juan tamariz, sobre los cinco puntos magicos...

y otra cosa..trata..(es una buena sugerencia) de empezar con juegos,presentaciones no muy vistosas..
las iluciones faciles son mejores se vas empesando...
como has dicho..no hay nada de ilusionismo por haya...asi que no te preocupes si tienes disponible una pequeña ilusion..por mas pequeña que sea...si la gente de haya nunca ha visto magia, se quedara..hum..como dicen por haya? "flipada"...

un edificio no se construye de arriba para abajo...

jaja..que curiosa es la vida..andamos en las mismas!!...xD..principiantes y en un lugar donde al parecer, no hay mas interesados en el arte del ilusionismo...y sin tiendas de magia ni nada...que loco...

bueno..espero haberte ayudado en algo con esto.. :P..si no..mandame un mensaje privado regañandome..xDDDD...juju..

ha por cierto..si vas a un ciber en especial..(uno al que vayas comunmente)..y tiene el programa a-r-e-s..por hay puedes bajarte buenos libros!...
te recomiendo ademas que..vayas a la carpeta de descargas, los copies..y los guardes en alguna carpeta oculta hecha por ti en los documentos..y despues...si gustas...eliminas los libros originales..por si algun curiosillo..xDD..
ha pero CUIDADO!..que despues los libros no son exactamente de magia..O_O...(ya he tenido esa confusa y perturbante experiencia...) xD

xau xau!
copy

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Déjate de programas de descarga, y compra uno bueno. En la página que te mande, Helena, estaban más o menos bien de precio. Un libro de esos te puede ayudar mucho más que nada..

----------


## DardeX

Bueno primeramente decir que es cierto que la magia es para todos seas del estilo que seas, pero me parece que eso de decir que eres una maga emo no le va, guardate lo de emo para la pare de tu onda y las amistades, porq hay mucha gente que desprecia a los emos (incluso me incluyo en un nivel medio), y si tu vas con la actitud de decir yo soy una maga emo, van a despreciar tu arte por el hecho de decir que eres emo, es como por ejemplo que alguien sea mago y le encante el rap y se considere rapero y vaya donde un grupo de personas a las cuales este genero o les guste o sean de algun estilo rock y el les diga soy un mago rapero, es como una incitacion a decir yo soy rapero y hago algo que tu no y eso es la magia, muy personalmente te digo, un mago es un mago, un emo un emo y no hay magos emo no magos core ni magos punk ni heavys ni nada por el estilo, quieres ser maga haslo, pero trata de no interponer ni mesclar tu estilo con tu magia.

Bueno creo que como ayda te puedo decir que para la magia de close up lo que mas importa es tu ingenio ya que muchos trucos que conosco son super sencillo, te asombrarias de cuan sencillos son pero el efecto es bastante fuerte, para darte alguna referencia busca en paginas de videos, videos de justin kredile o de Luca Volpe o inclusive de Criss Angel en donde enseñen algunos trucos. 

En la parte de cartomagia creo que la mejor recomendacion es la que esta en el foro en lo libros recomendados, cartomagia fundamental de Vicente Canuto, y cualquiera de los libros de Juan Tamariz.

Espero que logres cumplir tu deseo de ilusionar a la gente de tu pais y sacar la magia en alto, asi como es tambien el mio de hacerlo en mi pais. Suerte

----------


## vakk

esta lo que quiere ser es una criss angel jajaja
solo que el estilo de el es único, eso no quita que yo como claky, los odio con toda mi alma son unos ninfomanos TODOS!!!!
casualmente también tuve una novia que se llamaba helena y era emo LA ACABÉ ODIANDO, los emos se pasan sus propias normal por donde sabemos, si quieres aprender magia te lees los libritos que te an dicho y PRACTICA MUCHO, ahh un consejo para los emos que uieran aprender magia cuando vallas  a hacer magia quita te las uñas negras por que son un color que llama la atención y al llevarlas con las cartas no son compatible distraen al publico y si siguen tus dedos....te pillan,,, dedo meñique...ya sabrás después de leer algo a lo que me refiero.

----------


## DardeX

> ahh un consejo para los emos que uieran aprender magia cuando vallas  a hacer magia quita te las uñas negras por que son un color que llama la atención y al llevarlas con las cartas no son compatible distraen al publico y si siguen tus dedos....te pillan,,, dedo meñique...ya sabrás después de leer algo a lo que me refiero.


vakk totalmente de acuerdo con eso, y tambien en lo de queres ser un criss angel femenino y emo, bueno pero volviendo a lo de las uñas, pues criss angel antes las usaba pintadas de negro y pues de verdad que te llamaba mucho la atencion sobre las cartas blancas y pues el efecto no era tan sorprendente, calro que a el habilidad no le falta asi que talvez al hacer breaks o cosas asi nunca lo pillaron, pero creo que tomo conciencia de que ese estilo no queda muy bien con la magia y quito eso de si forma de vestir.

----------


## shark

¿que ese estilo no va bien con la magia?
¿porque lo decis vosotros?
NO puedo estar más de acuerdo , HAY QUE SER UNO MISMO.

Sabeis lo que no va bien con la magia, la falta de inteligencia. Aqui ha entrado una persona preguntando con respeto y con "cabeza" y encuentra respuestas como "odio a los emo porque son todos unos ninfomanos". 


"nada por aqui-emo", no les hagas ni caso.

----------


## DardeX

> ¿que ese estilo no va bien con la magia?
> ¿porque lo decis vosotros?
> *NO puedo estar más de acuerdo* , HAY QUE SER UNO MISMO.
> 
> Sabeis lo que no va bien con la magia, la falta de inteligencia. Aqui ha entrado una persona preguntando con respeto y con "cabeza" y encuentra respuestas como "odio a los emo porque son todos unos ninfomanos". 
> 
> 
> "nada por aqui-emo", no les hagas ni caso.


Shark primero pense que estabas de acuerdo hasta terminar de leer tu post, pero bueno como dice AlfonsoSHCD, justamente HAY QUE SER UNO MISMO, y eso significa ser original y no seguir una corriente sin personalidad y sin amor a su vida, considero que la mayor magia es la magia de vivir, la magia d ela vida y las emociones que esta te da, siempre tomando lo mejor y dandole optimismo para que esa magia siga adelante, pero la subcultura emo no piensa asi, pues piensa que la vida es un desastre y que todo es malo y no le encuntran mucha razon a vivir, y pues considero que con una actitud o un pensamiento de esa clase uno no esta sintiendo la verdadera magia que nos ayuda a realizar nuestro arte, ademas es una opinion muy personal.

DardeX

----------


## vakk

Sabéis lo que no va bien con la magia, la falta de inteligencia. Aquí ha entrado una persona preguntando con respeto y con "cabeza" y encuentra respuestas como "odio a los emo porque son todos unos ninfomanos". 


"nada por aqui-emo", no les hagas ni caso.


haber aquí todo el mundo que entró tubo su racha de...Y PORQUÉ ME DICEN TODO ESTO SI YO E PREGUNTADO CON RESPETO,
yo dije estoy contigo claky y di mi opinión sobre los emos, si allí no hay magos con clase será por algo, otra cosa lo de son todos ninfomanos...
AY ALGUIEN QUE HAYA ESTADO CON UNA EMO Y DEMUESTRE LO CONTRARIOO... :Confused: ??

MEJORES QUE LOS ESPAÑOLES EN CARTOMAGIA...DONDE LO HAY SEÑORES :Confused: ? 
SALUDOS

----------


## shark

que es un ninfomano vakk?

----------


## vakk

que quieree.....bueno creo que será mejor que lo veas tu mismo aqui te dejo un link    
http://es.answers.yahoo.com/question...AATNDZB&show=7
saludos

----------


## shark

> que quieree.....bueno creo que será mejor que lo veas tu mismo aqui te dejo un link    
> http://es.answers.yahoo.com/question...AATNDZB&show=7
> saludos


Mejor mira en el real diccionario de la lengua española:

"*La palabra ninfomano no está en el Diccionario. "*

A ver si usamos menos internet y aprendemos a hablar.

----------


## vakk

> Iniciado por vakk
> 
> que quieree.....bueno creo que será mejor que lo veas tu mismo aqui te dejo un link    
> http://es.answers.yahoo.com/question...AATNDZB&show=7
> saludos
> 
> 
> Mejor mira en el real diccionario de la lengua española:
> 
> ...


hay muchas palabra que usamos y no vienen en el diccionario
ninfomano es una palabra muy comun que se utiliza para definir esa clase de personas enfermas aqui lo dicen bastante claro -> http://es.answers.yahoo.com/question...AATNDZB&show=7
 saludoss

----------


## vakk

> Iniciado por vakk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por shark
> 
> ...


bueno esta bién, Ninfómano.

----------


## shark

Se que es predicar en el desierto:

Pero NINFÓMANA : viene de NINFAS (exclusivamente femenino) y MANIA : definido como furor uterino, osea que aunque te inventes palabras, un varón (genero masculino) no puede ser un *ninfómano* porque :

a) no tiene utero
b) es una palabra que NO EXISTE


nota al margen: ¿tuviste una novia ninfomana y quedastes escaldado? tse tse... que lastima... 8-)

----------


## logos

Y para no quedarme atrás en esto....comento que el equivalente a Ninfomanía en hombres se llama...

*Satiriasis*: Palabra derivada de sátiro...criaturas mitológicas con ciertos apetitos carnales desordenados...

Aquí cita del DRAE:



> satiriasis.
> 
> (Del lat. satyriăsis, y este del gr. σατυρίασις).
> 
> 1. f. Med. Estado de exaltación morbosa de las funciones genitales, propio del sexo masculino.



No me pude resistir...los dejo en su hilo ya....

Saludos....

----------


## vakk

> Se que es predicar en el desierto:
> 
> Pero NINFÓMANA : viene de NINFAS (exclusivamente femenino) y MANIA : definido como furor uterino, osea que aunque te inventes palabras, un varón (genero masculino) no puede ser un *ninfómano* porque :
> 
> a) no tiene utero
> b) es una palabra que NO EXISTE
> 
> 
> nota al margen: ¿tuviste una novia ninfomana y quedastes escaldado? tse tse... que lastima... 8-)


aver 1º no quede escaldado,
       2º es verdad que la palabra ninfómano no existe, pero si la usamos,
           se usa mas como ninfómana  en este caso y sí, en una jerga
           psicóloga si existe esa palabra ( es una enfermedad )

----------


## shark

> Iniciado por shark
> 
> quedaste*s*
> 
> 
> Ejem...


 :117:

----------


## israelpeña

aveer averr... =_=...no es por ser aguafiestas ni nada, pero, gente, ¿no creen que se salieron un POCO del tema?

una chica llega esperando recibir ayuda, y la gente se va desde bebes, comportamientos, odio hacia generos, hasta sexualidad...

WTF?!..¬¬...


pero bhueno...

realmente nadaxaquiemo....lo de las uñas..bhuee....sabes, no siempre encontraras cartas con dorsos claros..
si utilisas cartas con dorsos oscuros..creo yo que evita un poco la distraccion...

realmente, seas emo o no.. (en fin...seas como seas! :D), no importa! si le hechas ganas y le das duro a la practica, seguro en poco tiempo seras una exelente ilusionista! 

un saludo! y espero la gente te siga ayudando sin andar en weas de desvirtuar temas..xDDDD..........¬¬..no enserio....mala onda eso...¬_¬

xau xau
copy-ypoc! :P

----------


## nada por aqui-emo

a ver todo el mundo para empezar ustedes NI ME CONOCEN ni saben como soy o sobre mi vbida o mi dia-a-diA...asi q mejor NO OPINEN...
emo,viene de emotional osea emocional...y en este momentos las lagrimas resbalan mis melillas y los ojos me arden...,soy muy sensible...,lloro,no se si de odio o de dolor... :-( 
ademas ya no soy emo por:
1)muchos problemas con mis padres y mi entorno
2)la ropa negra da mucho calor...
3)la gente te juzga...
he estado cambiando mi forma de ser y pensar,aun asi hay ciertas cosas de mi personalidad q sea o no emo,nunca cambiaran,como mi timidez,mi forma de pensar sobre algunas cosas,y obviamente mi esmalte negro,claro q su consejo sobre quitarse el esmalte es mu bueno y lo pondre en practica...
sobre otra cosa,no se porq la gente se empeña tanto en despreciar a los emo,eso si es algo pa deprimirse y seguir siendo emo...

ahora sobre MAGIA
han puesto una tienda de magia,de hecho una isla,y he visto alginos trucos increibles,los precios estan por el cielo y totalmente fuera de mi presupuesto,el q atendia no me dijo nada al preguntarle como lo hacia :?: ,luego me atendio otra persona y dijo:
si no compra,no se dice!!!
pero me dio alguunas claves y luego en casa ate cabos y se 5 trucos con cartas q realmente son muy sencillos pero han dejado deslumbrados a mis padres y a la poca gente q se ha interesado en verme...
espero seguir asi...

ahora em poco tendre una compu en casa y podre eseguir mejor sus consejos

por ahora,POR FAVOR NO ME JUSGUEN NI CRITIQUEN...

y una ultima cosa,

OCIGAM OZARBA NU!!!

UN ABRAZO Y HASTA SIEMPRE....

PD:NO soy una ninfomona...(si es q la palabra existe...)

----------


## vakk

bueno bueno si ya no eres emo cuenta con migo para las dudas mientras....¬¬ jajaja
coje mi msn y me agregas y te responderé en la duda que tengas

( si yo sé que en el fondo no eres mala persona pero los emos no me caen bien ¬¬  por muchos motivos  jeje )
bueno pues lo dicho cualquier cosa me envias un mp o me agregas ok?
un saludo Bye

----------


## marcoayon

Hola Vecina, soy Peruano (Devuelveme mi pedaso de tierra...jajaja es una broma)

Mira con respecto a tu pregunta, yo tengo el placer de conocer a Fernando Redin, dueño de la tienda de magia de ecuador.
Si te interesa su pagina me escribes un MP y te envío la direccion de su web pues el es una gran persona y seguro podrá ayudarte.
Es cierto que los precios son elevados, yo te digo siempre lo mas barato te saldra comprar en USA pero siempre y cuando compres
en cantidad ya que si compras poco los gastos de envío son los que te elevan los precios o de lo contrario esperar que algún 
conocido tuyo venga de USA y que te haga el favor de traer algunas cosas que te interesen.

Cambiando un poco el tema, cuantame que tipo de magia te gusta, yo con gusto te ayudare pues siempre es un placer.
agregame al msn marcoayon@hot y conversamos. Desde ya te adelanto que ahora a finales de Junio habra una convención de magia aquí
en Lima pues viene Jeff Mc Bride y Michael Ammar entre otros y vendran magos del Ecuador, Bolivia, Chile, Argentina, Colombia etc etc.
Tambien habra tienda de Dealer, donde se puede conseguir efectos a precios mas bajos que en las tiendas de USA o quiza al mismo precio
pero claro te ahorras el gasto de envio.

Yo encantado de ayudarte, pero cuentame mas de ti y que te gusta.

Es como siempre un placer

----------


## oskiper

[quote=Añadir que el movimiento Emo proviene de el grupo ya extinto Fugazzi, y precisamente comulga con no drogarse, no tener sexo promiscuo y no beber alcohol.Aunque ahora se parece más bién poco.

Un saludo,[/quote]


Con razón se quieren suicidar.....  :P

----------


## oskiper

(sacando las bromas de lado)... Creo que una buena manera de empezar es mirando y leyendo mucho... sé que al principio todo el mundo quiere hacer "trucos" ya... todos pasamos por eso... pero es tan lindo poder empezar leyendo y viendo videos... no te despegues de la comunidad, no sólo hay molestos como yo, también hay mucha gente que realmente sabrán guiarte... Sé humilde, acepta que no sabes y sigue los pasos que te dicen los que más saben, no idolatres, la idolatría hace que copies, y al copiar dejas la originalidad que es lo bueno de la magia, descubre la magia de la magia y disfruta mucho... Pregunta aquí y en serio te daremos toda la ayuda que necesites.

----------


## Tereso

Conclusiones: 

1.-El hilo no aporta nada, o más bien aporta muy poco en términos mágicos al foro. Se desvirtuó sumamente la temática entrando en discusiones que no están consideradas para ser cubiertas aquí.

2.-Se revivió un hilo medianamente antiguo, con lo cual no tengo problemas, sin embargo, me queda claro que el aporte del hilo es casi nulo como para revivirlo.


3.- Se cierra el Hilo 

Cualquier inconformidad se puede hacer llegar via MP.

----------

